
Create charts with one line of HTML! (web-component for Highcharts) - avdaredevil
https://github.com/avdaredevil/highcharts-chart
======
patrickxb
That looks like more than one line, and not technically HTML.

Check out [http://chartd.co](http://chartd.co) for one line of actual HTML (no
JS required).

